# Full body yeast infection



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

My dog has a full body yeast infection and her skin is very dry due to this - and it tears very easily and then doesn't heal for months.

Does anyone know of any holistic ways to treat this? She's on meds but they don't work that well and she can't go on the really expensive med (starts with a c) that causes excessive thirst b/c she has bladder problems. 

Thanks.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

What exactly is her diagnosis?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Jeeze, what's wrong with your dog in the first place? It sounds horrible.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my - welcome to the board. Your poor dog. How old is she?

Top Ten Reasons Why Your Pet May Be Itching at Only Natural Pet Store

This is a really good yeast article:
Chronic Itchiness and Infections - Could It Be Candida? at Only Natural Pet Store

I wonder if she has an IgA deficiency. 

Has she been to a dermatologist?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

systemic fungal problem would be malassezia Malassezia dermatitis

01 Malassezia Dermatitis (Yeast Infection of the Skin) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

You can also shampoo with Mane n Tale Protect .

That treats the outward symptom. Often the immune system has crashed, so a higher plane of nutrition is part of the recovery. I dealt with one 8 year old female brood bitch pug that was removed from a true puppy mill during a raid on the premises. She was a store mascot of a local pet food store. Along with the input of an alternative naturapathic vet , and myself the dog was turned around to perfect health . She "Ruby" lived another 4 years, this time happy years without problems .
Essential fatty acids are important.
Probiotics and digestive enzymes are very important.
Getting off grains a large step toward reducing fungal problems .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Tell us about what you are feeding, 

what medications you have tried, 

what exact medications are currently prescribed, and

what diagnostic tests have been run by whom and the results.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks. she's allergic to everything. I forget her exact diagnosis - some type of dermatitis she has. she used to lick her belly b/c of the dermatitis/ itching. the vet says cyclosporin would get rid of it.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

she is 12. has not been to dermatologist. feeding her grain free food - natures variety - instinct chicken meal formula; has helped a bit.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

she's not itching like she used to. doesn't lick her belly but her skin has gotten so dry; she gets 8,000 EPA/DHA fish oil a day.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

meds - she was on doxycyclin for a long time. worked well until she had an operation in which they took her off of it; built up antibiotic resistance - now she has the prob. if that was still working, she would be fine except for ears.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

diag tests: ear cultures - allergic to pollens - gets worse with spring, but not so much this year too much b/c since med isn't working, it is bad enough that it can't get much worse and hasn't. i'm unemployed/ no unemployment insurance - no money for either of us currently.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

have used the vet shampoo - maybe it helps her belly. she needs a bath every few days b/c the yeast builds up under her belly ---little black particles and especially on her inside legs. her skin is a mess.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

she started with the itcing many years ago ----- her belly would get like black tar in summer b/c of teh allergies.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

the doxycyclin was a god send. cheap and worked well for a few years. never should have taken her off of it temp'y. the operation has nothing to do with her skin issues other than anti-resistance now.


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

i have to take her to the vet when we get back in town to see our reg vet. she needs somethign to replace the doxycyclin. thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi - in this thread on pages 2, 3 are some links to organizations that help with vet bills: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/160237-she-got-hit-car-today-2.html 

I hope this helps. I also hope you are able to work with your local resources to find help for you too!


----------



## anthonyrd (Oct 11, 2010)

I think probiotics and digestive enzymes would be a good idea. can anyone recc a brand/ amounts...........she's 70 #, maybe a little less. i'm giving her pumpkin with her food, which is carbs. funny, i think it may be helping substantially. not 100% sure yet; doesn't seem to be hurting - giving her about a cup with her food 2x day. 
thanks for the help!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

probiotics and digestive enzymes will help, as will grain free because that provides sugars which fungus feeds on . 
fungus is not a bacteria -- 
Carmen


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

she needs omega 3 . good source of protein , which pumpkin is not, she needs trace and micro minerals -- what are you feeding now ? 
Carmen


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

anthonyrd said:


> I think probiotics and digestive enzymes would be a good idea. can anyone recc a brand/ amounts...........she's 70 #, maybe a little less. i'm giving her pumpkin with her food, which is carbs. funny, i think it may be helping substantially. not 100% sure yet; doesn't seem to be hurting - giving her about a cup with her food 2x day.
> thanks for the help!


As carmspack mentioned, for yeast, you want high protein, low carbs and starches. 

The pumpkin is adding fiber, and many use it for stool quality, though it's not helping the yeast. The pumpkin is also adding vitamin A I suspect, which can help with IgA deficiency perhaps.

With that amount of fish oil, you should be adding about 800 IU of natural mixed tocopherol vitamin E, like Twinlabs Super E Complex.

The cyclosporin, you can get it cheaper as generic form, by putting your dog on his own individual health plan at Walgreen's and get a script for it. Better if you don't have to do that.

Doxycycline, and maybe an antifungal would work better and be safer than the cyclo. The doxy is used as an immune suppressant and anti-inflammatory in this case, instead of the cyclo. I would try True CMO Cetyl Myristoleate as an immune system anti-inflammatory, in addiiton to the doxy, but it sounds like you got a new script today. 

Remember, one of the side effects of cyclo is increased yeast infections, and might be true for pred too, don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

my guy has yeast infections and allergies, too. i now give him taste of the wild salmon and lamb. he gets no chicken, found this was making him itch and lick more. he gets many vitamins - vit c 500 mg, zinc 25 mg, vitamin e 400, omega fatty acid 1,000 mg 2x day, probiotic acidophilus 2 billion, benadryl 2x day, 2 or 3 tablespoons of plain yogurt. i'm not saying this is going to work for your guy, but it has slowed down the licking and itch by at least half if not more for my baby. also have used dr foster/smith healthy skin vites. and, the good thing that has also happened he is getting some of his hair back on his belly. i hope you find something that works for you guy. i know how heartbreaking it feels when you see them suffer and they can't stop themselves from licking and scratching.


----------



## Molly+Eva (May 19, 2011)

My girl got a nasty topical yeast infection a while back and it seemed like nothing would fix it. Of course the vet said it was allergies and prescribed steroids and limited diet food. The steroids made it worse and she refused the food. Someone recommended a strict pro-biotic/enzyme regimen to me and it works fantastic. 
It took about a month or so to see clear results but about a year into the program now she is a different dog. Prior to treatment she couldn't sleep through the night without literally ripping out her fur. Now she gets complimented all the time on her coat 

This product was and is an absolute life saver for us. It would be worth giving a shot with your pup.

NZYMES.COM: Official Site! Natural Supplements for Pets and People


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I currently have a non-GSD foster dog who suffered years of neglect and had horrible skin when I got him in February. In addition to putting him on a good quality food, I went on-line and purchased a chlorhexidine (antibacterial) shampoo and a ketoconazole (antifungal) shampoo. Each week, I mix the two together with some Head and Shoulders and give him a long bath. The shampoo has to sit on his skin for about ten minutes and the difference has been phenomenal. His skin was brown and black in February and it is now pink with hair re-growth. He also received nearly six weeks of Cephalexin 500 mgs.twice daily at the same time for the severe pyoderma. 

In addition to the baths, he gets probiotics, zinc, Nupro Joint (old injuries), benadryl, Claritin, vitamin E and fish oil daily. It has worked and he is now ready for adoption. The rescue folks can't believe that what I have now is the same dog they sent to me in February .


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Shannon,

Do you wet the dog first, then apply the shampoo? I have a lot of issues with Cody's skin and this sounds like it would help him but was wondering if you apply the shampoo while he is dry, work it in on his skin/fur, wait, wet and then work it some more? The shampoo I use has instructions like that. Thanks for the information.

P.S. My husband grew up in West Virginia!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

anthonyrd said:


> I think probiotics and digestive enzymes would be a good idea. can anyone recc a brand/ amounts...........she's 70 #, maybe a little less. i'm giving her pumpkin with her food, which is carbs. funny, i think it may be helping substantially. not 100% sure yet; doesn't seem to be hurting - giving her about a cup with her food 2x day.
> thanks for the help!


http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/vet/products/Proviable-dc.aspx
Doesn't have animal digest in it. Works well on the yeast.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

nzymes.com has a yeast program. They are holistic. We found them after getting frustrated with my boys allergies and getting tired of going to vet....so far very very . happy with them....


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Molly+Eva said:


> My girl got a nasty topical yeast infection a while back and it seemed like nothing would fix it. Of course the vet said it was allergies and prescribed steroids and limited diet food. The steroids made it worse and she refused the food. Someone recommended a strict pro-biotic/enzyme regimen to me and it works fantastic.
> It took about a month or so to see clear results but about a year into the program now she is a different dog. Prior to treatment she couldn't sleep through the night without literally ripping out her fur. Now she gets complimented all the time on her coat
> 
> This product was and is an absolute life saver for us. It would be worth giving a shot with your pup.
> ...


Woot woot! My boy also responded to nzymes holistic things. He is so silky I follow him around petting him now! It also took care of a puppy wart that started on his lip that he picked up at daycare. Never multiplied like mos t dogs and shrunk back down went away.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Just ordered the skin kit for large dogs from nzymes.com. I plan on doing everything they say so that I can have a picture of Cody on their site with before and after pictures. Please keep your fingers crossed!

I forgot to mention, he also has a inflatable cone he wears around his neck to keep him from chewing so much. I will post pics in the near future. He looks pitiful.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

When I wash my foster dog with the antifungal and antibacterial shampoo (mixed together), I do wet him first. He is lathered up and then the shampoo mixture sits on his skin for ten minutes. I then rinse it off and then give him a vinegar rinse (one cup of white vinegar in almost one gallon of warm water) and do not rinse this off. After a blow dry, he is one fluffy and soft dog now. 

I also have a GSD (adopted/rescued in late December) and just ordered the Proviable DC for him as he has inflammatory bowel disease and seems to have some food intolerances. He is on Tylan (long-term antibiotic) now and I am going to try this for him as soon as it arrives.


----------



## scnj98 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok i am at my wits end with Niko, and from what i have researched it seems he also has this yeast overgrowth, for years its been constant antibiotics and Pred..then he had half his tail amputated cause of a cancerous growth, so it was not healing properly and couldnt use the cephalexin no more and after getting frustrated with the vet i called in a secon opinion and gave a hard dose of Cipro and a multi steriod shot and he was cleared up and maintained for about a month of looking healthy, whelp its back, the black belly, black under arms, licking in the toes, arms, legs, belly, rubbing his chin and whole body all over dry flakey bad skin and the smel OMG so sour its sickning!!! so i googled this and saw the Nzymes and seemed that what was wrong with niko...
So has this worked??? i hate to spend another large amt of money and this not work, the vet for years said he was allergic to his food so we have been feeding him Natures something duck and potato BUT after reading the site it says he should be eatin g taters!!! no grains, no veggies no fruit after the vet told me to only feed him protein, veggies and fruit no wheat or dairy...so i dont know what to do, my guy is miserable again i also give him liquid omega, if i need to give him pills this will stink cause he is horrible and spits all back out and or have to force it, i like liquid!!! HELP


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

scnj98 said:


> Ok
> So has this worked??? i hate to spend another large amt of money and this not work, the vet for years said he was allergic to his food so we have been feeding him Natures something duck and potato BUT after reading the site it says he should be eatin g taters!!! no grains, no veggies no fruit after the vet told me to only feed him protein, veggies and fruit no wheat or dairy...so i dont know what to do, my guy is miserable again i also give him liquid omega, if i need to give him pills this will stink cause he is horrible and spits all back out and or have to force it, i like liquid!!! HELP


Nyzymes is a great product. You have to strictly follow their skin care program and know it will take a month or more to see results as the skin starts to heal. I am lucky in that they are here in town and I get everything next day with regular shipping.

They do offer some good food selections for yeast related skin issues. Even if you end up with omega pills, you can cut the tip with a knife and squirt it out. I have been using their products of 3 months and my boys fur looks so awesome now! the problem with steroids from a vet is it depresses the immune system which can add to your issues.


----------



## scnj98 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanx  i have been researching food and i am at a loss, i DONT want to do RAW but even the organic and Holistic dry foods have rice, carrots and other stuff that i thought carrots were bad?? they say u have to get the food under control before you start the Nzymes so i need to find a food and preferably at a pet store not online..LOL i just want to make sure if i spend the 118 on the nzyems i do this food thing right


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

selsun blue extra strong will work,

mane n tail protect will work very well

give no grains , sugars feed fungus

give essential fatty acids 

give probiotics , if you have been on anti biotics for years the dog is lucky to be with us still 

pretty well covered it before .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Go to the nzymes site and they have a list of recommended foods that do not have potatoes, carrots or other ingredients that yeast likes! I am feeding Precise and my dogs love it and it is cheaper than the Merrick I was feeding and still seems like a good food. As long as it helps Cody's condition/skin I will use it.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

anthonyrd said:


> she's not itching like she used to. doesn't lick her belly but her skin has gotten so dry; she gets 8,000 EPA/DHA fish oil a day.


I think what you are seeing is what a body looks like after years of immuno-suppressive drugs. They sometimes alleviate the symptoms in the short term, but don't cure the problem, so when you stop giving them everything comes back, and often big time. I feed raw (which is usually the best fix for a lot of skin - and other - ailments) so I can't advise you on which kibble would be best - though a limited ingredient formula would seem to be a place to start. I think the probiotics are an absolute must - all that medication has messed with your dog's gut, and you need to put back the good flora the drugs have wiped out. A fast acting formula which my vet recommended and I really like is Vetri-Mega Probiotic made by Vetri-Science Labs www.vetriscience.com - you can Google it for the best price, or order it through your vet. It isn't cheap, but it is an excellent product.

8000 mgs of fish oil is a lot, even for a compromised dog. And if you aren't giving vit E along with it, this might be adding to the problem - one balances the other and allows for proper absorption. Usually you give 1000 mg cap per 20-25 lbs body weight........then add a 400 IU vit E cap. I'd try just plain salmon oil caps for a while and see if just the Omega 3 (without the 6) will work better for you. Good luck at getting your poor girl some relief!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a comprehensive digestive enzyme and probiotic -- two different functions 

you stated before that your dog was on anti biotics which have wiped out beneficial gut flora , so food is not absorbed , tipping the dog in to a stuffed but starved situation - challenging and depressing the immune system , allowing fungus to grab hold which further depress the immune system. http://www.rottweilerhealth.org/pdfs/august_malasszia_paters_02.pdf --- a significant increase of malassezia in anti-biotic treated dogs

give the best protein diet possible , with "clean" protein as the liver does need to be detoxed . Egg yolks are rich in digestible protein, lecithin (liver cleansing) B 2 (riboflavin) B 6 and zinc . A shaved brazil nut will provide zinc as well, so will ground pumpkin seeds . You can give lecithin granules as well. Egg yolk , liver and royal jelly are rich in biotin a water soluble B vitamin . .Give long chain essential fatty acids -- omega 3 , fish oil . Anti inflammatory .
You have to make the changes inside and outside. You have to heal the gut . Provide the digestive enzymes , provide probiotics -- the more strains the better --- 


I see the recommendations against products with carrots , simple thought being that carrots are high in sugar (not all --that's for sure some varieties are really sharp and pungent - chew on a horse carrot and you'll see) . Carrots however are beneficial because they are high in beta carotene which helps reduce inflammation . Any source that is high in anti oxidants will be beneficial . 
Alfalfa and wheat grass powder rich in anti oxidants and other beneficial properties Natural Remedies, Folk Medicine, and Probiotic Supplements for Dandruff

you can provide coconut oil inside and outside -- very good anti fungal properties. For the outside slightly warm and add drops of Tea tree oil , massage into skin . Dog will look wet but this will dry quickly and the dog will not leave grease marks . Soothing to the skin as well. 

I use horsetail , dandelion and spirulina in one of my supplements . MSM you can give as a food and as a cream to irritated and damaged skin , which heals more quickly and some of the pain and irritation is taken away .msm information



Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

look , vets make a bundle off skin disorders and keep throwing antibiotics at the symptom -- partly because they don't know better (? why not?) and partly because the patients care-taker (owner) expects to walk out of that clinic with "something". Yes the problem gets worse because the structure of what may be part of the solution is being destroyed. I have personally helped with an 8 year old breeding female pug that was part of a raid on a puppy mill -- poor Ruby was nothing but a grey toaster sized rank wet mess -- recommendation was to euthanize her because of ther age --. My friend took her on and Ruby became the local dog pet food store mascot where my friend was a manager . Ruby's recovery became a local point of interest -- and recover she did , other than a blue haze over her eyes , she looked all the world like a dog that had lived life on a silk cushion. Another project I was helpful in was a dog that had a "final date at the vet's" . I asked for a reprieve , a set amount of time , if evidence of recovery was present they would continue and let the dog live out his time . Within 3 weeks the black lab mix, which had virtually no hair when I saw him first time , and radiating heat from the inflamation and stinking so that you wanted to change your clothes after contact . After changing to better diet and supplements the dog showed new skin, a slick of glossy black hair coming in , and energy -- as if he was years and years younger . Saw the dogs owner at my grand daughters graduation from high school -- got accepted into the Ontario College of Art !! competed against 3,000 applicants . Anyway the reason I brought this up is that my introduction to this black lab mix was when my grand daughter and her close friend were in their last year (grade 8) of public school - and now here they are finished high school and the dog , now 9 years of age is still a member of the family. However previously the owners had spent over $2,000 on diagnosis and medication and treatments and anti biotics -- none of which made any change if not deepening the problem.
Here is a link to Sharpei forum The Chinese Shar-Pei Information Forums and Discussion Group • View topic - What Malassezia and Lymphangectasia look like . Google Sharpei and skin problems and you will shake your head . Do you see the comment where someone spent $8,000 not a misprint yes eight thousand on vet care for a skin problem which was not diagnosed till they went to Cornell . How is that possible . That is maddening . 
Do you want to see how extensive and how damaging unchecked fungal problems, because the are systemic which means not just on the skin but affecting internal organs , can be . Then look at this The Chinese Shar-Pei Information Forums and Discussion Group • View topic - What Malassezia and Lymphangectasia look like . Those are the dogs swollen mishappen hocks. One person describes it as elephant man's disease in appearance .

isn't there a saying - there's a fungus among us , let's get it , before it get's us .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## scnj98 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow that story was horrible, so sad 
So i know i need to get him on probiotics and a bunch other stuff to get i guess his immune system back on track, the food is the issue right now, everything i am researching at the pet store for dry food all have either rice, oatmeal or potato...i will probably buy the Nzymes cause i think it comes with the special shampoo so much info is out there, and i dont even know if i can trust a vet anymore and thats sad, its not just one vet, its Nikos vet he has been seeing for over 7years, then about 2.5yrs ago got a secon opinion at the vet at Petsmart, then another opinion at another vet, so 3 vets put him on Pred and Cephalexin and told me to wash him with baby oil for the dry skin...then another wanted me to do a whole allergy test, food test and allergins and wanted over 400.00 to test, then after this last round of Cipro and pred (cause of his amutated tail) his skin cleared and i was so happy, i loved to pet and touch him without scaley skin or the stink then boom all gone and i ended up just googling black belly on German Shepherd and thats when i found out about the yeast


----------

